# Need substrate suggestions for new 90



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Preparing to get my 90 up and running. 
Was going to use MS but am interested in finding something else out there. 

Ive currently got 3 or 4 bags of Fluorite. 
Can i mix that with something and be happy? 
Not wanting to buy anymore of it if i dont have to. 

Kitty liter and Fluorite? 


Open to suggestions. 
Have heard Cory's and Fluorite dont go well with one another. 
What to do what to do... 



Thanks for your time


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Most commercial substrates: eco comp and flourite aren't, are not very friendly for corydoras catfish. I think AS is okay.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah im going to go ahead and stay away from cory's with this set up.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

You could use the flourite in the center or where you plants are going to be and use pool filter sand around the perimeter or just in front. This might save you some money while still providing the plants with good CEC. I wouldn't use the kitty litter. It will turn to mush and spoil your investment in the flourite.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

I found some patio/landscaping base rock material. 
Its more course then pool filter sand (or atleast what i looked at locally)
Im going to mix it with my florite, ive only got 3 bags of fluorite, i dont think im going to be able to cover the middle of my 90 with only 3 bags. 


But would that be the best thing to do? 
Instead of mixing what ive got. 
Just put straight fluorite in the middle?
Was also thinking of putting down an inch
of peat moss to help out with my hard water. 


Thanks for the help, i need it. 
-Sean


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Use peat moss in the filter, not in the substrate. 

Soften the water before you put it in the tank. Otherwise, with every water change the fish will be exposed to changing mineral levels that might be too much for them. 

Depending on the GH, KH and TDS try this: 
Put 1 cup of peat moss in a 5 gallon bucket and test GH, KH, pH and TDS every few days for a week. Stir it whenever you can. If this makes the tap water soft enough for the fish you want, then prepare all the water for the tank that way. I use Rubbermaid Brute garbage cans to prepare water for water changes. I use knee hi stockings and fill them with peat moss. (keeps the peat moss out of the pump) 1 stocking in the 32 gallon can, circulated (fountain pump) for 24 hours does what I want. You will have to figure out your own recipe. 

Having hard water is sort of like having a bucket full of rocks. To make softer water there is no substitute for removing the rocks. Sometimes peat moss can do this. Not always. RO or distilled water has so close to no minerals that this is the way that a lot of fishkeepers make their water softer. A blend of RO and tap water to make just the right recipe.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

turface is cheap and works well.


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

I second turface its cheap cost me 20.00 for a 50lb bag 
Just make sure you rinse it well,my tank was cloudy for a week.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Z400,

+1 virgo888 and jasonak

I have used Turface Pro League in my aquariums for almost a year and am very happy with it. The plants grow well, and because it is lighter than gravel my Corys dig into it up to their eyeballs and they have suffered absolutely no problems.

Turface Pro League costs about $20 for 50# and it covers 48" X 18" (6 sq. ft) about 2.5" - 3" deep. I don't pre-wash; I put it in dry, do a rough contour, and fill. With a Marineland C-160 the 30 gallon cleared in about 6 - 8 hours. The Grey color shown below has been discontinued, the Natural, Red, and Heritage Red are the current colors. If you want a Grey color similar to what is shown below, I understand that the aquariumplants.com substrate in the "Black Diamond" is similar, however I have not seen a photo of it in an aquarium and it is more expensive.

45 Gallon









10 Gallon non-CO2 (Please pardon the Apisto "Love Hut")


----------

